# Pelvicachromis???



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey All,

I found a gallery on flickr of a Pelvicachromis species that I think are amazingly beautiful. Check them out here http://www.flickr.com/photos/debunix/se ... 503814562/

Does anyone know what these guys are? taeniatus? nigeria red?

If anyone knows what they're called or how to get a handful, please let me know!

Thanks,

--Mike


----------



## Heather13lucky (Jun 13, 2008)

They are taeniatus but I am not sure which variant. Possibly the "Lobe" or "Makoure". Check out the different geographic variants at this site http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/species.php?s=125


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Pelvicachromis taeniatus "Makoure" Nice looking fish too.


----------



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

I somehow managed to get a hold of the person who took the pictures, and she redirected me to the breeder. These fish are actually Pelvicachromis taeniatus Bandewouri, and apparently they're pretty rare.

I'm going to see if I can get my hands on some of them. I'll let you all know if I do.


----------

